# Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.



## C Punkt (13. Januar 2015)

*Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

Hi, habe eben mein handy mit meinen dappigen fingern ne weile in der hand gehabt, als ich wieder drauf geschaut hab, ham die symbole gewackelt und ausgerechnet whatsapp war nicht mehr zu finden.
Dazu muss man wissen dass ich seit nem halben jahr in den usa bin uns solang kein handyvertrag mehr hab (wurde vom provider pausiert) also genau für ein Jahr bis ich wieder in DE bin. Whatsapp hat aber gott sei dank weiter funktioniert,
ist also die wichtigste app für mich um mit allen bekannten aus deutschland in kontakt zu bleiben.

Um es neu draufzuladen soll ich jetzt meine handynummer eingeben, aber ich kanns ja dann nicht bestätigen da ich kein Vertrag hab.. backups mach ich auch nie, weil ich mein handy nie am PC hab. Gibt es ne andere möglichkeit whatsapp wieder  zu installieren ohne mich neu mit der nummer anmelden zu müssen?


----------



## Ahab (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

Was für ein Smartphone nutzt du denn?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

Kurz und Knapp:

Nein, geht leider nicht. 
Da zum Authentifizieren deine Telefonnummer bestätigt werden muss um Missbrauch zu verhindern. 
Wenn du keine SMS empfangen kannst, kannst du auch kein Account einrichten. 

Was ich wohl machen würde:


In den nächsten Telefonladen gehen und ne neue Prepaid-Sim kaufen (Voraussetzung: dein Smartphone hat kein Sim/Regionlock), neuen Whatsappaccount anlegen und deinen Leuten deine neue Nummer geben.


----------



## TammerID (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

Hast Du eine Festnetz Nummer in der USA?
Wäre vielleicht eine Notlösung damit wieder Whatsapp einzurichten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*



TammerID schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Festnetz Nummer in der USA?
> Wäre vielleicht eine Notlösung damit wieder Whatsapp einzurichten.



Wie stellst du dir das vor? Der Whatsapp Account ist ja an die Rufnummer gebunden.


----------



## C Punkt (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

nutze ein iphone.

habe eben auch von der möglichkeit gelesen, den code aufs festnetz oder eine prepaid karte zu empfangen und dann auf dem iphone eingeben. Hat anscheinend mal funktioniert, aber kann es sein dass sich das mittlerweile geändert hat? also wenn du, Bioschnitzel, jetzt sagst dass die nummer an den account gebunden ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

Wenn es diese Möglichkeit gibt, dann teste es mal. 
Ich hatte den Fall selber noch nie. 

Evtl den Support anschreiben.
 Es gibt ja in der App die Möglichkeit sein Account auf eine neue Nummer umzuziehen, vllt geht es auch anders.


----------



## TammerID (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

Meine Mutter hat ihr Whatsapp auch per Festnetz eingerichtet. Bzw. ich habe das für sie gemacht. Dann klingelt das Telefon und dir wird der Authentifizierungscode mitgeteilt den du dann ins iPhone einhämmerst. 
Klar ist das er dann einen neuen Account hätte aber ich habe ja auch nur von einer Notlösung gesprochen 
Ich weiß nicht ob das immer noch geht aber ein Versuch wäre es ja wert wenn er keine andere Möglichkeit hat Kontakt nach Deutschland zu halten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

Achso na dann ists klar dann wirds ein neuer Account. 
Doch so könnte das gehen, ist ja theoretisch der gleiche Weg wie ich oben beschrieben habe, nur das einem die Nummer dann nicht gehört. 
Wäre ein Versuch wert.


----------



## C Punkt (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

ok ja das geht auf jedenfall, nur sehr ärgerlich, dass ich jetzt ne andere nummer hab (kann den meißten natürlich schreiben wie sie mich erreichen, aber auch nur bei denen mit denen ich jetzt öfter kontakt hatte, wer mich so mal kontaktieren will, wird sich wundern dass ich nicht antworte..  

habe soeben aber gesehen, dass auf meinem alten pc von august tatsächlich ein backup drauf ist, muss es also doch mal da angesteckt haben und das backup wurde dann automatisch erstellt.. versuch jetzt das alte backup draufzuladen, aber selbst das bringt glaub nur was für kontakte notitzblock etc, nicht aber apps oder lässt sich das auch iwie machen?


----------



## C Punkt (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

also das scheint dann aus dem backup raus grundsätzlich zu funktionieren, ich hatte bei gleichnamige backups, eines von august eines von natürlich heute weil itunes wieder automatisch ein backup gemacht hat. Das alte war dann aber das backup meines alten iphones (mit noch nicht ganz ausgelaufenen, auch pausierten vertrag). Von meinem neuen iphone, von dem ich aus der zeit sicher auch ein backup hatte, ist natürlich nur das neue back up von heute ohne whatsapp auf.. zu bescheuert einfach dass itunes nichtmal fragt ob man das backup überhaupt überspielen will, sonst wär mein Problem jetzt gelöst..  wirst ihr vlt ob man alte backups wieder herbekommen kann?


----------



## marvinj (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

Wenn die Backups vllt noch auf dem PC liegen, unter Dokumente - itunes, da könnteste Glück haben.
Ansontsen Android. Hätteste das Problem nicht 
Dabei spielt auch keine Rolle, ob es vom 5er oder vom 6er kommt


----------



## C Punkt (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Whatsapp ausversehen gelöscht.*

das ist mir klar.. iphone stellt mich normal super zufrieden, nur Itunes is die kacke die mich als abf...ckt!!!


----------

